# Trade Winds Cruise Club Contract Problems



## chrispy (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone had any trouble with Tradewinds Cruise Club contracts? We signed a contract in 2006 for 1.2 million points to be deposited in intervals of 104,000 "as many times a year as you desire". They can no  longer honor this contract claiming RCI won't let them. They have offered to convert us to weeks (no thanks) or straight RCI points with no affiliation to TradeWinds meaning we would have to exchange points directly with RCI and have no TradeWinds membership rights.  Anyone else experiencing anything like this? Any advice?


----------



## JoyceFNP (Mar 20, 2008)

*tradewinds problems*

Crispy
I have heard just the opposite.  All the original members with tradewinds were forced to exchange to points from weeks, and they lost some of their membership benefits because they developed multiple levels of membership.  We were on a boat in the Grenedines last year with 2 sets of members who basically fought it, and refused to change.  I guess Tradewinds has agreed to honor their original membership.  Are you a member of the TWCC group on Yahoo?  There aren't a lot of postings, but from what I can tell from the messages, one of the posters is associated with Tradewinds.  You have to join the group to post.  Just go to yahoo and look for groups. 

Please keep me informed.  I find it interesting that a very few years ago everyone was forced to points, and now they are forcing them back to weeks. Not very member friendly, is it?
Joyce


----------



## jr4seasons (Mar 15, 2009)

*Been a TW Owner since 2004, & I was not forced to convert my weeks contract to points*

I've owned in TradeWinds Cruise Club since 2004...one of the earlier members.  

I bought, and still have, a 'weeks' contract.  I was never forced to convert to a 'points' contract.  When they introduced this new product (points based contracts) they did ask me if I wanted to convert; but certainly I was not forced to.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 18, 2009)

chrispy said:


> Has anyone had any trouble with Tradewinds Cruise Club contracts? We signed a contract in 2006 for 1.2 million points to be deposited in intervals of 104,000 "as many times a year as you desire". They can no  longer honor this contract claiming RCI won't let them. They have offered to convert us to weeks (no thanks) or straight RCI points with no affiliation to TradeWinds meaning we would have to exchange points directly with RCI and have no TradeWinds membership rights.  Anyone else experiencing anything like this? Any advice?



Something does sound right.  Perhaps it is a miscommunication or understanding.

I have a TWCC membership still in RCI points.  I can't accelerate my deposits into RCI, I can only use what I am contractually obligated to, 1 week a year.  I can however accelerate my usage within TWCC if I wish.  

I still have my RCI points access and my TWCC point club access as well.  Actually when we added the additional week they added it to a weeks account, which I do not use.  So I have an 2.5 Million point TWCC membership that 1 week is affiliated with RCI points and 1 week that is RCI weeks.

I have only used 1 week in RCI points so far the rest has been used in TWCC.

As far as I know new memberships are now with RCI weeks not points, but if you had a RCI points affiliated membership you could keep it.  There are also TWCC points, different animal.  Some member are TWCC points members, some are classic members who never converted to the TWCC point system.


----------

